# 189 visa : Employment in nominated occupation



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
Yes
Duration of overseas employment
5 years in the past 10 years 

is this correct?.

ACS gives 5 years one month as suitable(overall 7 years one month). ACS detected 2 years.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Duration of overseas employment
5 years in the past 10 years

should be 7 years..they are asking entire duration in the last 10 years


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Anamica23 said:


> Duration of overseas employment
> 5 years in the past 10 years
> 
> should be 7 years..they are asking entire duration in the last 10 years


Ohhh...I have submitted the application with 5 years. 

Will it be a problem?. or how can I change it now?.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Duration of overseas employment
> 5 years in the past 10 years
> 
> should be 7 years..they are asking entire duration in the last 10 years


Nope
You are mistaken 
It will be 5 years as they are asking at Skilled level
So only the period allowed by ACS has to be mentioned 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> Ohhh...I have submitted the application with 5 years.
> 
> Will it be a problem?. or how can I change it now?.


You have entered correctly in my opinion 

Anamica23 is mistaken

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> You are mistaken
> It will be 5 years as they are asking at Skilled level
> So only the period allowed by ACS has to be mentioned
> ...


Thank you so much for the clarification.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

satish5b8 said:


> Thank you so much for the clarification.


My mistake it is 5 only. Sorry :sorry:

in any scenario I think you would have chosen 5-8 years dropdown right


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Anamica23 said:


> My mistake it is 5 only. Sorry :sorry:
> 
> in any scenario I think you would have chosen 5-8 years dropdown right


I dont remember the dropdown list years start and end(I think 5-8 was not listed). But I have chosen the correct one related to 5 years.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I have worked from 2011 to 2015 only and claiming points from 2013 to 2015 as ACS deducted 2 years. Post that I left job and enrolled for higher education and now I am working but its not in the relevant field and I am not claiming points for employment post 2015.

So what should I answer to this question? I am bit confused looking at the word immediately.

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?


----------

